# 89 240sx Tail Light Issue. Please Help



## 89RB25DeTPlans (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey everyone,
I have an 1989 240sx Hatchback. The car is completely stock, sadly, and the wiring seems to be all original. I drove home the other night and when I parked the car, I came to find that the tail lights were staying on. I tried pumping the brake hoping that it would somehow free up, but it did not work. I ended up having to pull the fuse for the lights to get them to go off. I'm sure there is just some kind of a switch that is triggered when the brakes are depressed, but I cant locate it. Do any of you have an idea of where to look, or maybe what other suggestions you might have for a fix. Any information would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## s13drifter808 (Apr 23, 2006)

theres a swith right above your brake petal. the swith that turns of your breaks off might off broken. Its a very small switch just take a look down there. i had the same problem before.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

I have seen the same thing many times. This switch will be easy and cheap to replace.


----------



## 89RB25DeTPlans (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. I have been looking under the dash along the pedal to try and find the switch. When I follow the pedal up, it comes to the bracket attached to the steering column. If I look through the bracket, I can see a hole in the brake pedal that I assume is supposed to have some piece of plastic in it to depress the switch as the pedal comes back to its rested position. Directly in front of the hole are what look like two screws with relays attached to them. Im guessing the button is located on the front of those, is that right? Is that part available to buy from Nissan still? Am I looking at the right thing? I'm sure this is just something simple, but I'm not sure that I'm looking at the right place. Any info would be helpfull. Thanks again.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

89RB25DeTPlans said:


> Thanks for the responses. I have been looking under the dash along the pedal to try and find the switch. When I follow the pedal up, it comes to the bracket attached to the steering column. If I look through the bracket, I can see a hole in the brake pedal that I assume is supposed to have some piece of plastic in it to depress the switch as the pedal comes back to its rested position. Directly in front of the hole are what look like two screws with relays attached to them. Im guessing the button is located on the front of those, is that right? Is that part available to buy from Nissan still? Am I looking at the right thing? I'm sure this is just something simple, but I'm not sure that I'm looking at the right place. Any info would be helpfull. Thanks again.


Damn tthat plastic piece! it's a 5 dollar piece from nissan. the easiest way to get it in there, is to use your index and middle finger to slide that small piece up the brake pedal, and work it in from there. I have big hands so i took me about 3 hours to put it in the first time.


----------



## yos21 (Sep 22, 2006)

zellx2004 said:


> Damn tthat plastic piece! it's a 5 dollar piece from nissan. the easiest way to get it in there, is to use your index and middle finger to slide that small piece up the brake pedal, and work it in from there. I have big hands so i took me about 3 hours to put it in the first time.


Must be that time in the life of the car or something, but mine just broke yesterday. The brake lights were on and I saw some broken pieces of plastic on my mat. Since you replaced this part, how do you order it? Is there a part number or name for the part. See service manual, page BR-6 and 7 for the schematic of the brake pedal assy. The part is there, but no mention of the part number or what to call it. Thanks!

1990, S-13, 209,000 original miles!!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

yos21 said:


> Must be that time in the life of the car or something, but mine just broke yesterday. The brake lights were on and I saw some broken pieces of plastic on my mat. Since you replaced this part, how do you order it? Is there a part number or name for the part. See service manual, page BR-6 and 7 for the schematic of the brake pedal assy. The part is there, but no mention of the part number or what to call it. Thanks!
> 
> 1990, S-13, 209,000 original miles!!


no just go to the nissan dealership and tell them you need that plastic piece for the brake pedal. I'm sure they'll know what it is. Just that the plastic dries out over time, and becomes brittle. It's pretty much a universal piece.


----------



## positron (Oct 16, 2006)

89RB25DeTPlans said:


> Hey everyone,
> I have an 1989 240sx Hatchback. The car is completely stock, sadly, and the wiring seems to be all original. I drove home the other night and when I parked the car, I came to find that the tail lights were staying on. I tried pumping the brake hoping that it would somehow free up, but it did not work. I ended up having to pull the fuse for the lights to get them to go off. I'm sure there is just some kind of a switch that is triggered when the brakes are depressed, but I cant locate it. Do any of you have an idea of where to look, or maybe what other suggestions you might have for a fix. Any information would be appreciated.
> Thanks


This happened to me. There is a dime sized rubber stopper at the top of the brake pedal, the brake pedal switch, which gets hard and breaks loose over time. If you get down there and feel up your way up the pedal you will find it. This switch shuts the brake lights off when the brake pedal is at rest. Without it, your brakes will remain on until they burn up your battery. You need to get another rubber stopper or brake pedal switch, pinch them in a set of needle nose pliers and pop it back in place. You can get one brand new from here....NissanParts.cc


----------

